# الشرطة تهاجم دير ابو فانا بمنطقة هور بملو&#161



## artamisss (21 مارس 2006)

*الشرطة تهاجم دير ابو فانا بمنطقة هور بملوي*

الشرطة تهاجم دير ابو فانا بمنطقة هور بملوي 

 أخبار متنوعة محلية , عالمية, قبطية  20/03/2006 


مراسلنا. مدحت عويضة
في سلسلة من مسلسل. الإعتداء علي الأقباط ومقدساتهم. قام اللواء سيد عثمان إسماعيل رئيس محلي مدينة ملوي بإبلاغ الأنبا ديمتريوس أسقف ملوي . إنه قد صدر قرار بهدم المضيفة الكائنة بدير الصليب(ابوفانا) بمنطقة هور التابعة لمركز ملوي . معطياً للأسقف مهلة خمس أيام . وإلا ستقوم بلدوزرات ومعدات مجلس المدينة بعمل اللازم.وقد قوبل القرار بالرفض من مسئولي الدير وعند سريان الخبر توجه شباب الأقباط للدير معلنين تضامنهم مع الأباء الرهبان وتحديهم للقرار. مهددين بالإعتصام داخل المبنى مفضلين الموت تحت أنقاض المبنى دفاعاً عنه.هذا ويعتبر دير الصليب من أقدم المناطق الأثرية بالمنطقة. ومن أهم الأديرة القبطية على الإطلاق ويضم الدير اكبر صورة مرسومة للصليب من حيث المساحة في العالم على شرقية المذبح . ومن هنا جاءت تسميتة بدير الصليب كما يحوي جسد القديس أبوفانا والعلامة أبونا منسي يوحنا أعظم من كتب في تاريخ الأقباط . والدير عامر بالرهبان به عشر أباء رهبان وخمسة عشر طالب للرهبنة . ويعاني هؤلاء من عدم وجود سور يحميهم وقد تقدم مسئولي الدير بطلب بناء سور ولكن طلبهم قوبل بالرفض. مما يعرض حياتهم وممتلكات الدير للخطر وقد تعرضوا لحوادث عده . وصلت لحد إطلاق الأعيرة النارية


----------

